# LBG 2/3/07 and 3/3/07



## Jimmyak (Aug 14, 2006)

G'day, im heading to LBG tomorrow hoping to get there around 8am and pretty much fish all day, with the same plan on saturday. Maybe Googong on sunday. The rain shows to be holding off for the next two days, so good time to get in around the locals (having wthdrawals :lol: ), I got a few more lure's that are itching to get wet and im starting to look for the handle and adjust the drag on my stubby? :roll: .
Cheers.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Jamie, I'm headed for the coast again this weekend (as are a few of the Canberra yakkers) - hope you clean up and I look forward to having a fish with you on the lake soon :wink:

BTW I heard a report that all this rain we've had should stir the natives into action


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Jamie,

I am planning to go to Googong Saturday depending on weather. Sunday is out for me because I need to show my face around the house to keep the boss happy.

Victor


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Jamie

Sorry, I am out of this one also, using up me leave pass for a day trip on Tuesday.

Ash


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Ash,

Man you need more leave passes at least for a couple of hours. Gee you must hurt sometimes.  Hopefully I see you in Forster, perferabilty before.

Victor


----------

